

Hired helping 5000+ D.C. Engineers leave their government jobs for startups - lexilewtan
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/innovations/wp/2015/07/08/hired-officially-launches-its-marketplace-for-tech-jobs-in-washington-d-c/

======
RogerL
This sounds like a fantastic idea. I was in that market for most of my career,
and it is filled with extremely competent people with resumes that don't
convey much. The "you want to see the code I worked on? Uh, that's a felony
for both of us" type thing. (there is also the fact that resumes written for
that job market are filled with jargon that doesn't convey much to outsiders).
It was really hard dealing with companies that didn't want to 'get' that
former point when I left that sector. Fortunately for me my current employer
was very cool about it.

I would suggest there is a lot of money being left on the table for a business
willing to work with the ~95% of programmers this is leaving behind...

------
mistermendez
LOL, love it!

------
billionaireudo
Awesome!

